# Having to reset my password every time



## Boragaincyclist (10 Jul 2016)

Hi, as above every time I go to log in it says my password is incorrect and I have to reset it. A bit of an annoying occurrence.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Jul 2016)

Did you check the usual: capitals, spelling and so on?
You can tick "keep me logged on" and CC remembers you.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Jul 2016)

As above, most errors are due to operator

Having said that I have one at work that does this

... And most galling is when you reset and put in the password it has just refused and comes back with "You cannot use your current password"


----------



## annedonnelly (11 Jul 2016)

Are you making a mistake with your username? It looks like you maybe meant to be "Bor*n*againcyclist" - with an n. If you're using that to try to log the password won't match.


----------



## Boragaincyclist (11 Jul 2016)

Aha, that's it, thanks for pointing that out. I actually noticed that when I reset my password this morning to access my account. I was going to come here to type that and then saw that you have already posted it! Thanks!


----------

